# How do Nik plugins integrate with lightroom



## jbourne (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi
I have been searching for an answer to this question without success. I'm fairly sure that I'll get the answer here though. I would like to know something about how the Lightroom edition of Nik plugins integrate with LR. My question is this. Do the Nik plugins work on the raw file and use the lightroom database to store information about changes to the image or do they require a different file format (TIFF, PSD etc) to make pixel based image edits ?

This obviously impacts both workflow flexibility and storage capacity requirements.

Best Regards

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2011)

They "integrate" just like Photoshop - as external editors. So they create TIF files and don't save any editing info in the database.

If you do try any, it would be good to know if they still wreck your keywords - see http://www.nikforums.com/showthread.php?329-SEfex2-and-LR-keywording-bug on Silver Efex2. My trial periods expired and I've not followed up.

John


----------



## jbourne (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks John
I think thats probably the way that all the plug-ins work? Since adopting LR I have enjoyed not having to generate huge TIFF files and then deliberate over whether to keep them (since they are the master copy for edits) or delete them (since they quickly use up huge amounts of storage) once I've got my immediate needs for output satisfied. 

I will leave that for now and continue to explore and expand what I can do just using LR - haven't hit any brick walls yet. 

Are there any plug ins that 
a)  Integrate with LR in that they use the database rather than TIFF files.
b) That genuinely add useful image editing capabilty.

Regards
John


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, _all_ editing plug-ins work that way, as completely independent programs to which LR sends TIF files.

Some would say that some plug-ins "genuinely add useful image editing capability" and that's an individual judgement. I try q a few of them, but the only one I've chosen to buy was Photomatix, the HDR program, as it does something that's completely impossible in LR. I rarely use it though!

John


----------



## jbourne (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks again John


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 15, 2011)

johnbeardy said:


> If you do try any, it would be good to know if they still wreck your keywords - see http://www.nikforums.com/showthread.php?329-SEfex2-and-LR-keywording-bug on Silver Efex2. My trial periods expired and I've not followed up.
> 
> John



Hi John,

They have fixed HDR Efex Pro ONLY if you use their supplied export preset which creates the TIFF with an Adobe RGB color profile. If you want to create your own preset to use Pro Photo profile it still mashes my keywords. 

They have not yet released an update to Silver Efex2.

-louie


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Louie. Two months and I bet they're still trying to blame Lightroom.

John


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 15, 2011)

No they are not blaming LR any more but I don't know what is taking so long either, although I suspect that they have been tied up with the release of their new iPad app. 

-louie


----------

